# Tablet and Similar to Android



## bsdtablet299 (Oct 28, 2012)

The major obstacle to getting more developers involved is the hardware: the tablet. Smartphone? - no, since I do not want to brick an expensive device that is connected to my phone number. Cheapest tablet? - HP for $100 US dollars. Run dual OS? Yes. Toolchain?  bsdoid.org, needs developer volunteers.
HP new work with open source cloud? YES, major part of strategy.
HP desperate and laying off personnel, YES, these are 'potential converts to BSD'
HP cloud strategy, based on smartphones, tablets and mobility??  YES
HP willing to release open source drivers for TABLET, which is discontinued?  maybe
Android is similar in architecture, using NETBSD libc and other BSD similar software?
YES YES YES

avoid the linux kernel??  YES, YES
synergy with project on RTOS - real time Operating Systems and small kernels??  YES

IMHO, in my personal opinion, IMHO FreeBSD is completely missing out in the MOBILITY RACE, one of the TOP TEN STRATEGIC TRENDS of TECHNOLOGY.

FreeBSD is becoming obsolete and COUGH COUGH - maybe vi will survive - I LOVE VI and BSD
but BSD is only on some servers.

Security is a major problem of the Windows SMARTPHONE.  Why not put your keyless lock to your home on your Windows Smartphone?  Lockitron.  When you lose your phone in the bar, YOU GET IDENTITY ROBBED. your house is robbed. spare keys to your car at home?  Then, the car thieves will take your car. Maybe they will encrypt and ransom your data in the cloud account??

BSD security and MINIMAL KERNEL ARE THE STRENGTHS.  Why is it that FreeBSD and mobility and tablets have few or NO PROJECTS that are active???

Sure, I spend a lot of time on ZFS, FULL DISK and solid state encryption and protection. But, I would like to take ANDROID off the HP tablet, put on WebOS and FreeBSD for less than $100 - one hundred dollars US. And no I do not need a lot of apps. Only gnu spreadsheet and vi - old style command line.

CALL TO ACTION, please


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 29, 2012)

5 years from now, everyone would have forgotten the tablet. It is a short term gimmick.

Also, you can not actually get a tablet running typical Linux distros (such as RedHat, Fedora, SuSE etc...) either.

So no.. FreeBSD Project is exactly where it needs to be. Not wasting its time appealing to the plebs. (I am not working in British Government so I am allowed to use that term).

Edit: I am not entirely convinced that bsdtablet299 isn't a bot. If so, perhaps this thread should be removed.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2012)

bsdtablet299 said:
			
		

> CALL TO ACTION, please


I suggest you start helping out then. 

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.htm


----------



## nexusready (Mar 27, 2013)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> 5 years from now, everyone would have forgotten the tablet. It is a short term gimmick.
> 
> Also, you can not actually get a tablet running typical Linux distros (such as RedHat, Fedora, SuSE etc...) either.
> 
> ...



Most of the tablets on the market are using the Android operating system.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 28, 2013)

nexusready said:
			
		

> Most of the tablets on the market are using the Android operating system.



Indeed they are. However, Android is not a typical Linux distribution.


----------



## throAU (Mar 29, 2013)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> 5 years from now, everyone would have forgotten the tablet. It is a short term gimmick.



On the contrary, what 90+ percent of *normal* people do is better served by a tablet. They want to do banking, check facebook/email and browse the internet / youtube for videos of cats. They do not need the overhead of a PC in terms of weight, battery life and OS maintenance to do that stuff. If you think the tablet is going to disappear, I very much think you're mistaken.


----------

